# Installation Bootcamp impossible et erreur 69845



## Maxtroopers (2 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, 

Après plusieurs semaines en réparation suite à un problème de batterie qui se vidais toute seule.
J'ai attendu quelques semaines avant de me replonger dans Bootcamp et là, surprise, impossible de procéder à l'installation. 

J'ai une erreur : "Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné"
Dans l'utilitaire de disque j'ai les messages suivants : 

Les réparations différées sont en cours d'exécution.
error: Unable to perform deferred repairs without full space verification
error: Try running fsck against the entre APFS container instead of a volume
Le volume /dev/rdisk1s1 n'a pas pu être vérifié entièrement.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8.
Rétablissement de l'état original : monté.
La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichiers a échoué. : (-69845)

J'ai essayé un SOS depuis recovery, même problème. 

Y-a-t-il un moyen de réparer le disque sans l'effacer entièrement ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## ericse (2 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,
Je pense que tu ne lance pas le SOS sur la racine du disque comme il te le demande (en anglais, certes).
Essaye d'activer l'option "Afficher tous les appareils" si ce n'est pas déjà fait, et sélectionne la racine du disque avant le SOS.


----------



## Maxtroopers (3 Avril 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense que tu ne lance pas le SOS sur la racine du disque comme il te le demande (en anglais, certes).
> Essaye d'activer l'option "Afficher tous les appareils" si ce n'est pas déjà fait, et sélectionne la racine du disque avant le SOS.


Bonjour,

C'est ce que j'ai fait, l'erreur interviens sur : Conteneur disk1 ou Macintosh HD - Données.

Pour tous les autres aucun soucis.


----------



## Maxtroopers (3 Avril 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je pense que tu ne lance pas le SOS sur la racine du disque comme il te le demande (en anglais, certes).
> Essaye d'activer l'option "Afficher tous les appareils" si ce n'est pas déjà fait, et sélectionne la racine du disque avant le SOS.








ça a l'air d'être des instantanés TimeMachine qui posent problème.


----------



## ericse (3 Avril 2022)

Alors tu peux soit reformater tout le disque et réinstaller macOS, soit demander de l'aide pour réparer le volume sans le reformater.
Il y a des commandes pour effacer les instantanés (tmutil thinlocalsnapshots) mais je ne maitrise pas assez pour te conseiller, n'hésite pas à chercher dans le forum.


----------



## Maxtroopers (3 Avril 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Alors tu peux soit reformater tout le disque et réinstaller macOS, soit demander de l'aide pour réparer le volume sans le reformater.
> Il y a des commandes pour effacer les instantanés (tmutil thinlocalsnapshots) mais je ne maitrise pas assez pour te conseiller, n'hésite pas à chercher dans le forum.



Je suis bien parti pour tout reformater et ré-installer macOS. J'ai déjà créer mon disque bootable et récupérer tout ce que j'avais besoin à réinstaller après. 

Donc bon... Après la question, c'est comment éviter ça à l'avenir ? Parce qu'en soit, la dernière installation au propre par un SAV agréer Apple a été faite fin Février... C'est récent quand même pour avoir déjà besoin de faire ce genre d'opérations.


----------



## ericse (3 Avril 2022)

Maxtroopers a dit:


> Après la question, c'est comment éviter ça à l'avenir ?


A part éviter de brutaliser la machine ou de l'éteindre sauvagement, je ne vois pas ça ne devrait pas arriver....


----------



## Locke (3 Avril 2022)

Maxtroopers a dit:


> Donc bon... Après la question, c'est comment éviter ça à l'avenir ? Parce qu'en soit, la dernière installation au propre par un SAV agréer Apple a été faite fin Février... C'est récent quand même pour avoir déjà besoin de faire ce genre d'opérations.


Le problème avec beaucoup de membres est que l'on ne sait pas ce que vous faites. Personne n'utilise les mêmes logiciels ni n'utilise le même protocole de désinstallation, de nettoyage en profondeur, etc. Certains pensent bien faire et en fait font tout le contraire, etc.


----------

